# how to make Dsg shifting gear "pop" louder



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

my ride was a passatcc 3.6 4mo, as every Dsg shifting gear will got a sound"pop", but passat cc seems the muffler was too big? can't hear any "pop" noise, any advance to make the "pop" louder? to cut the rear muffler? or central muffler?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dsg "fart" is almost completely gone by tune for the 2.0T, never herd a 3.6 make any.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I have custom rear exhaust on my 3.6 and the DSG "fart" can be heard clearly 
Like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4q9WNoLTJY


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

United Motorsports DSG Tune has the spark cut option. this will give a loud pop when shifting on WOT.


----------



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

S4BiT said:


> I have custom rear exhaust on my 3.6 and the DSG "fart" can be heard clearly
> Like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4q9WNoLTJY


Just replace the rear muffler only? How about the central muffler?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

keyleum said:


> Just replace the rear muffler only? How about the central muffler?


Yes, rest of the exhaust is stock, only rear mufflers are changed out with straight-through ones.


----------



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

S4BiT said:


> Yes, rest of the exhaust is stock, only rear mufflers are changed out with straight-through ones.


How about delete the rear muffler? Still pop?


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

To my knowledge the 3.6 CC does not have DSG (not in the US anyway) which would explain the lack of "pop" or "fart" when shifting gears. I have the rear resonator deleted on my 3.6 and there's no popping noise just a really nice growl.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

DaBz1981 said:


> To my knowledge the 3.6 CC does not have DSG (not in the US anyway) which would explain the lack of "pop" or "fart" when shifting gears. I have the rear resonator deleted on my 3.6 and there's no popping noise just a really nice growl.


the CC 3.6's we have here in HK are all euro spec with 4mo so they all come with DSG as standard... there's a big difference between the shifting comparing tiptronic & dsg..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Gotta get a GTI if you want DSG farts.


----------



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

DasCC said:


> Gotta get a GTI if you want DSG farts.


passat cc also DSG, but the muffle was tooooooooo big,


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, all the Euro spec 3.6 CCs are equipped with the DSG gearbox, so they shurely are "farting". You just have to open up your exhaust a little to hear it more, i agree that its too quiet from the factory. Here is one more example, way louder than you would expect right?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7YSsW4g1jU


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

keyleum said:


> How about delete the rear muffler? Still pop?


For me, its too loud when the rear mufflers are removed, thats why ive changed them out with different ones. Its really nice and low rumble like this, and not annoying for everyday use. But yes, you can hear the "fart" even more if you remove them.


----------



## keyleum (Mar 29, 2015)

S4BiT said:


> For me, its too loud when the rear mufflers are removed, thats why ive changed them out with different ones. Its really nice and low rumble like this, and not annoying for everyday use. But yes, you can hear the "fart" even more if you remove them.


just want the big fart when changing the gear :laugh:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I think UM can make a new tune for your ECU and DSG with the spark cut, then it's going to bang and spit fire when shifting. You have to sacrifice your cats then tho.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

S4BiT said:


> I think UM can make a new tune for your ECU and DSG with the spark cut, then it's going to bang and spit fire when shifting. You have to sacrifice your cats then tho.


lol.. i think that's going to be too hardcore for his case...


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xjBGFpYwg4

Loads of examples from the R32 cars, but i think its doable on R36 also. As much as i like to have it i cant justify it to remove my catalytic converters


----------

